# Water Pump Woes???



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I just got back from a nice weekend at Shaver Lake, Ca. and the Southern California Edison owned campgroud, "Camp Edison". A very nice place in the Sierra's with electricity and cable TV at everyone of the 250 campspots. The camp has a few full hookups, several dump stations and water close enough to run a hose at most spots.

The Outback was great except for one thing. I noticed the water pump would cycle on for about 1 second every five minutes or so. So, I checked the lines to the water heater, the kitchen sink, the toilet, and the bathroom sink. I felt around the best I could in the tub access but didn't pull the shower faucets off. I also did not pull out the outside shower assembly.

Finally, I removed the lower panel of the couch so I could see the water pump. There was a little puddle of water under the output side "T" fitting. I hand tightend both sides of it. However I then spotted another puddle under the input side of the pump! The water seemed to be coming from the body of the pump itself so I sungged up the screws that hold the pump onto the motor.

When I got home this afternoon, I hooked the water and waited for leaks. I am still getting a slight drip from the pump. I am guessing that the seal is bad between the pump and the motor. There is a 2 year warrenty on the Shurflow pump and ther website says to go to a dealer so I guess that is what I'll do.

I store the trailer in my driveway and it just fits. I have to pull it out in the street in order to get the rear slide out.... and have access to the couch and the water pump underneath it. What a PAIN!!!









Walter


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

If I understand correctly it only leaks when you connect to city water. Did you use a water pressure regulator set for around 40 pounds presure? Does the pump leak when you use it without city water hooked up? Last if hooked up to city water the pump should be off. Your problem may be in the way you are using it. Kirk


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi Kirk,

It was leaking when I was _not_ hooked up to city water, while I was using it while camping. However when I got home I hooked up to city water (always with a pressure regulator) to double check all the lines. I was surprised to see the leak at the pump when connected to city water and not using the pump. Pehaps there is some back pressure into the pump or the few drops I saw were there before I connected to city water.

Walter


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Mine's doing this too... but the pump only rebuilds the pressure about every 45 minutes or so. I originally thought the problem was a loose fitting on the output side of the pump. I could SEE the drip, so I hand-tightened the connection and there is no more puddle and it cycles less often. But it still cycles....

Oh well, my beloved Outback went in for winter warranty work this AM. I won't see it until next spring!

Greg


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Walter,
I misunderstood what you were saying as far as the water hookup. Yes, It sounds like you got a lealy seal, time to get a hold of the dealer. Kirk


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Walter, Sorry to hear about your problems with the water leak! As an aside, we've been to Shaver Lake and also Courtright Reservoir...great places!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Hi 7Heaven,

This was the first time we stayed at Camp Edison. One thing we got a big laugh out of was all the tent campers who had big TV's with them (because of the AC and cable TV hookups). Walking through the campground at night there were very few campfires and lots of TV's!

The water leak thing wouldn'd be so bad if the pump was mounted in an easier place to get to. Oh well, I'll get it fixed.









Walter


----------

